# So last I MISread, wikipedia said derealization is lifelong..



## Healy787 (Jan 18, 2010)

Derealization. Prevalent for entire life. 73% of cases. What do you guys think about that... =/ majorly bummin


----------



## Da Vinci (Apr 8, 2010)

"Chronic derealization may be caused by occipital?temporal dysfunction.[3] These symptoms are common in the population, with a lifetime prevalence of up to 74% and between 31 and 66% at the time of a traumatic event." -wikipedia.

Firstly, this "may" lean toward people with a specific type of brain dysfunction. Secondly, where did they get these numbers from? Have they had an over abundance of test subjects who concluded near the end of their life that they had DR for their entire life?

This doesn't add up and I really think it is BS. Anyone who was normal before they got DP/DR can become normal again just the same. Why would it be a life long battle if A. You weren't always like this?

Don't believe everything you read online...


----------



## Rusko (Oct 27, 2010)

Wikipedia is a completely unrealiable source. It's open to anyone to write on, though these statistics MAY be true, without any given reputable medical source, they can't be taken seriously. Derealization/Depersonalization caused by an actual physical neurological problem may be permanent, but Derealization/Depersonalization caused by anxiety is by no means permanent, it just isnt. I strongly recommend you do not use wikipedia as a source for information because it hands out a lot of BS. Derealization/Depersonalization that is caused by anxiety is completely reversable, when the negative anxiety is gone, the DP/DR fades as well, because there is no need for it to be there any longer. Not trying to sound like an ass, but please refrain from posting this type of information on a site where people are suffering from anxiety induced DP/DR, it wont help them any.


----------



## sid172 (Jun 9, 2010)

Actually if you read the article Wikipedia is citing is says that the lifetime prevalence rate is BETWEEN 26 and 74%. So I wouldn't worry too much, its the last thing we all need.
http://www.springerlink.com/content/4a55k540chhq46uh/


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

I was under the impression that 74% lifetime prevalence meant that 74% of people will experience it within their lifetime.
Wikipedia seems to agree that it doesn't mean you'll have it your whole life, just thats the chance of a person getting it at some point in their life.


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't want to be a bootlicker, but Onibla: You're great!! I love your positive attitude towards this whole stuff.Hope to be able to copy something from you


----------



## drew-uk (May 22, 2009)

" the prevalence of a disease in a statistical population is defined as the total number of cases of the disease in the population at a given time"

Please dont post things like 73% of cases last forever, all we have in the deepest darkest parts of this disorder is hope... Nothing else but hope.


----------



## Healy787 (Jan 18, 2010)

Please don't tell me what I can or cannot post. I am on here for the same reasons you are, trying to beat this. I will post what I need to get better. I have no time to look out for others. Sorry if that offends you. It is what it is.


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

"*These symptoms are common in the population, with a lifetime prevalence of up to 74% and between 31 and 66% at the time of a traumatic event*." -wikipedia.

You simply misunderstood that sentence. In other words its saying that 74% of all people will experience derealization at some point in their lifetime. From what I've read in books about DP most cases of DP last two years or less and subside on their own with or without medication.


----------



## Fullmetal (Dec 8, 2009)

Rusko said:


> Wikipedia is a completely unrealiable source. It's open to anyone to write on, though these statistics MAY be true, without any given reputable medical source, they can't be taken seriously. *Derealization/Depersonalization caused by an actual physical neurological problem may be permanent*, but Derealization/Depersonalization caused by anxiety is by no means permanent, it just isnt. I strongly recommend you do not use wikipedia as a source for information because it hands out a lot of BS. Derealization/Depersonalization that is caused by anxiety is completely reversable, when the negative anxiety is gone, the DP/DR fades as well, because there is no need for it to be there any longer. Not trying to sound like an ass, but please refrain from posting this type of information on a site where people are suffering from anxiety induced DP/DR, it wont help them any.


Okay, I am going to kill myself. Recovering is my only goal in the future. If that is impossible... and if I don't have anything to lose...
(What if I am really autistic? I do have trouble socializing at times)


----------



## Healy787 (Jan 18, 2010)

razer777 said:


> "*These symptoms are common in the population, with a lifetime prevalence of up to 74% and between 31 and 66% at the time of a traumatic event*." -wikipedia.
> 
> You simply misunderstood that sentence. In other words its saying that 74% of all people will experience derealization at some point in their lifetime. From what I've read in books about DP most cases of DP last two years or less and subside on their own with or without medication.


Thank you very much for clarifying that. Very good news.


----------



## Healy787 (Jan 18, 2010)

Fullmetal said:


> Okay, I am going to kill myself. Recovering is my only goal in the future. If that is impossible... and if I don't have anything to lose...
> (What if I am really autistic? I do have trouble socializing at times)


You're not autistic. And don't kill yourself. Trust what you know deep down. Don't trust your irrational worries.


----------



## drew-uk (May 22, 2009)

Jim17 said:


> Please don't tell me what I can or cannot post. I am on here for the same reasons you are, trying to beat this. I will post what I need to get better. I have no time to look out for others. Sorry if that offends you. It is what it is.


Sorry but i didn't understand how this information could be beneficial to anybody's recovery


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I wouldn't accept as 100% fact anything anyone says about almost anything especially when it comes to the psychological and your own situation, there are no absolute authorities at all in that area, even the highest educated doctors and psychologists in the world don't really understand what's really going on with most people most of the time because each person is so unique and each person is limited by their own viewpoint. Like they say the only facts in this life are death and taxes just about everything else is open to interpretation.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

you shoudlnt believe anybody when you really want to recover. only trust yourself and what you know deep inside: that it is in your OWN hands to beat this state. so try to do so.


----------



## Fullmetal (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive replies. I WILL recover








You people are nice - maybe life is jealous and wants to give DR to the people with the true kind hearts and wise minds...


----------



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

Shit, I'm going to have this shit for the rest of my life, I have to play this fucking dream game for the rest of my life. If I'm going to do that then I guess I will have to try to enjoy it by doing and buying whatever I want, which is what I've been doing lately. Fuck the consequences.


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Right Mobius, get the best out of it. I also eat what I want to. Fuck the consequence. If I took meds, I would get fat as well- sooo...chocolate tastes better


----------



## UltraRobbie (Nov 27, 2010)

razer777 said:


> You simply misunderstood that sentence. In other words its saying that 74% of all people will experience derealization at some point in their lifetime. From what I've read in books about DP most cases of DP last two years or less and subside on their own with or without medication.


Ah, that's nice to hear









Honestly I don't think it's ever life long unless you don't do anything about it. I think when you treat the anxiety or PTSD or whatever, it goes away.


----------



## UniversalShape1 (Nov 22, 2010)

Gypsy85 said:


> I also eat what I want to. Fuck the consequence.


you are such a badass i wanna be cool like you are


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

"Chronic derealization may be caused by occipital-temporal dysfunction.[3] These symptoms are common in the population, with a lifetime prevalence of up to 5% and 31-66% at the time of a traumatic event" - Wikipedia ........... They must of updated it cuz now it says 5% >>?


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Derealization fucking sux it's the only thing I experience now, it's only slight aswel but it's a true joy killer


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

[Face palm] 
I don't want to live on this planet anymore


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Jurgen said:


> [Face palm]
> I don't want to live on this planet anymore


Lol


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Mayb we shud all have a derealization party for Halloween ? We could all dress up like planets and stars to incorporate the concept of dreaming? Hahahahha


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Like Leonardo's wife in Inception.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Lol yeh


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I've actually been speaking with a homeopath who claims to have helped cure 7 cases of people with chronic derealization, these are a couple of responses I got from him;

"In most cases, derealization is the direct consequence of recreational substances. Rarely it's from emotional issues or stress."

"For your question derealizaon, yes i have helped people having that for one, two and even three decades. By that benchmark 7 years sounds small  but believe me the period one has got the problem is not any indicator of it's cure or betterment. It depends on various factors"

He basically sent me a huge questionnaire and he is going to get back to me with an approach shortly.


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

missjess said:


> I've actually been speaking with a homeopath who claims to have helped cure 7 cases of people with chronic derealization, these are a couple of responses I got from him;
> 
> "In most cases, derealization is the direct consequence of recreational substances. Rarely it's from emotional issues or stress."
> 
> ...


Im very curious, you should keep us posted on what happens


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

Major bullsh*t. I've actually recovered from DP before. This is my second round


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

DP is so common because so many people have anxiety


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Doberg said:


> Im very curious, you should keep us posted on what happens


Will do for sure!!


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm sure more than 26% of the members on here have recovered, so I wouldn't worry too much about that. I also read that depersonalization is more rare than schizophrenia somewhere online, so like the first reply said, don't believe everything you read, it'll just lead to more worry which isn't what any of us need right now.

I recovered completely for a week but I let myself get stupid and drink and smoke weed again to test it, and I was back at step 1. It's highly possible to overcome.


----------



## Derealized9years (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm going on 10 years now after smoking cannabis for the 3rd time when I was 15. I was given 40mg a day of Ritalin from age 8-14, so maybe this has something to do with it. I seriously doubt derealization is ALWAYS caused by anxiety. I think thats a cop out from the medical community who really mean to say 'we have no idea WHAT the fuck is going on, so uh, just try to take it easy, man' there are many things that can cause derealization including lack of sleep, lack of food, or brain injury, do they mean to tell me its also caused by anxiety then, lol? Sure anxiety can cause derealization but in those cases the derealization comes and goes as the person becomes ANXIOUS or calms down so please don't tell me that for a decade I have been anxious every single second of my existence since 2004. Thats bullshit. There are a number of physiological reasons derealization can be persistant. One could be methylation of DNA, or a persistent up regulation of the kappa opioid receptors in the brain or a down regulation of the mu opioid receptors. It could be that when someone gets really stoned their mu receptor activity is lowered and their kappa receptor activity increased, when this is combined with a traumatic event while being really stoned, like a panic attack, or an emotionally disturbing event, those receptors get locked in that state and think that is the new 'normal' or equilibrium. This can happen in other cases in nature like with Post Finasteride Syndrome where drugs that inhibit the enzyme 5 alpha reductase can cause a permanent down regulation of androgen receptors, causing men with normal testosterone levels to have all the symptoms of hypogonadism, like impotence, sleep disturbances, muscle wasting, et cetera, because the androgen receptors no longer respond to testosterone. So enough with this its just anxiety, if it were just anxiety I'm sure there would have been at least a few seconds in the last 9 1/2 years where I was calm. In fact I'm calm most of the time. More like a zombie. Life can be horrific sometimes. Stay away from medications and drugs. They can ruin you. The only hope i've seen might be several high flood doses of iboga total alkaloid. Apparently it resets the opioid receptors in the brain. Hope to try it.


----------



## Derealized9years (Oct 13, 2013)

I've gone for years where I totally ignored it. I focused on it all the time when it first happened at age 15. I was heartbroken over what happened for 2 years. I just ignore it now. The only reason I'm looking into it again is because I've read recently about kappa opioid antagonists being developed that might cure it, as well as the iboga phenomenon. It would be a miracle if it could go away, but I just moved on and accepted it as an injury I got as a teen and tried to ignore it. I was talking to one person who claimed it had 'gone away' when they ignored it, only later to tell me, uh actually yea its always there if I pay attention. Has it just magically gone away for you El Hefe when you ignore it?


----------



## Thidwick (May 30, 2012)

9El_Hefe4 said:


> yeah that's why so many people get mislead these days.. completely unreliable information on the internet...depersonalization last as long as you make it last..and no it doesn't last forever...it last as long as you pay it attention...the less you give it importance the sooner it starts to cease...


Quoted for truth.

I don't care if someone says that DP/DR is permanent -- my life experience and the experiences of numerous others who have recovered say otherwise.


----------



## peanut butter (Nov 9, 2012)

It's a dissociative disorder. = escape from something

You don't just fucking escape your brain chemicals/marijuana/irgnore it/ etc. This is something hardwired to human brain to escape from a situation too painful.

There are genuie problems you have to solve in your life.


----------

